# Mahnung durch Nexnet und Anwalt, aber an falsche Adresse?!?



## Gollie (15 Oktober 2009)

hallo,
habe folgendes problem:
im juli bekam ich eine mahnung von der telekom, darauf waren auch 1,48€ der 11880 verzeichnet.
Laut Telekom brauchte ich mich nach Zahlung nicht mehr darum zu kümmern.Nur haben die da etwas falsch gemacht, doch darum geht es nicht.
Nun hat die Firma Nexnet mir ein Mahnung geschickt, die ich aber erst sehr viel später durch zufall erhalten habe.
Ich bin nämlich umgezogen, habe auch meine Adresse umgemeldet und einen Nachsendeantrag gestellt BEVOR ich überhaupt die Mahnung der Telekom erhielt.
Also verstrich die Mahnung, da sie in meinem alten Briefkasten lag.Somit gab Nexnet es an (ihr eigenens) Anwaltsbüro ab.Die schickten auch gleich eine Mahnung.
Ich bekam die beidne Mahnung durch Zufall erst viel später.Als ich nochmal in der alten Wohnung war.
Nun hab ich mit dem Anwaltsbüro Kontakt aufgenommen und denen angeboten, das ich die 1,48 + mahnkosten von nexnet bezahle.Knapp 3 euro anstatt 33.
nur die sagen, das ich alles bezahlen muss!
Wie ist das, ich habe ja alles erdenklich getan.Ummelden,nachsendeantrag usw.
Die haben die Post mit einem mir völlig unbekannten Postdienstleister verschickt.Dazu kann ich jawohl nichts.Da hat der Nachsendeantrag nicht gegriffen.Auf meinem alten Briefkasten steht auch kein name mehr.
Und mindestens das anwaltsbüro hätte sich doch eine adressauskunft besorgen können?!?!
ist das jetzt wirklich mein problem?habe doch immerhin eingelenkt, das ich die kosten von nexnet bezahle?ohne annerkennung einer rechtspflicht versteht sich.
was hab ich für möglichkeiten bzw chancen?


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2010)

*AW: Mahnung durch Nexnet und Anwalt, aber an falsche Adresse?!?*

Hallo,
wie ist das ausgegangen?
Ich habe jetzt genau das gleiche Problem mit den gleichen Firmen.

mfg
Maxi


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Mahnung durch Nexnet und Anwalt, aber an falsche Adresse?!?*

haste kein Anwalt den Du fragen kannst?


----------

